# pics of my Terns



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Is the smaller one a Tern? Pics are lousy but I can't get much better than that. The one really clear pic isn't the small one but is a Tern, right? The small one is the most aggressive. He will chase my finger around the tank and is only about 1.5 inches. He doesn't seem to have a bulldog shaped face like the other 2 have either.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

id say thats a tern man, has some purple in his coloration etc..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no the best pic.....can't really tell you it a tern or not. Piraya, tern, and red have similar same and spot when thier are baby and small like that.

But the clear pic are tern for sure!..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with 2p2f, it is very difficult to tell from those pics and at that size.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I will move this to the correct forum for you, in hopes that you will get some clearer pictures for an accurate ID.

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i see a tint of purple on the top!!!!!
possible a tern, cute little buggers none the less :nod:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

too small to tell, phygo though


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Piraya, tern, and red have similar same and spot when thier are baby and small like that.


whatwhatwhat.....I thought for sure that piraya juvies didn't have spots. Am I wrong?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Focus???


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree I would wait until its a little bigger and try and get a better pic. Its extremly hard to tell when its so small. But besides that its looks like a very nice P. No matter what it is I think it will grow up and be a very pretty P.


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

HOW..in the name GOD you expect people to identify piranhas when you present them with a clear pic of the net and a out of focus animal?
i don't want to be a wise guy, but i can give you an accurate id.of the net
and where it came from!
cheers,
N.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

NEKMEK said:


> HOW..in the name GOD you expect people to identify piranhas when you present them with a clear pic of the net and a out of focus animal?
> i don't want to be a wise guy, but i can give you an accurate id.of the net
> and where it came from!
> cheers,
> N.


More pics in the ID section. Was supposed to be Terns. These are 2 different fish. 2 of 5 were Spilos or some other kind of Serra.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

hastatus said:


> S. maculatus. ID complete.


Thanks, Frank-now I know!


----------

